# Can a betta fish SURVIVE in cold water?



## Butterboy (Apr 7, 2015)

so my heater is acting up it turns off and on and the water is kind of cold my betta fish doesn't seem too bothered hes just swimming around as usual but i'm worried that he might get sick and die, i don't have a thermometer but lets say the water is about 60-65 will he die? the heater costs like 50 bucks and i don't have the money to buy a new one every couple months i didn't think it would break so fast


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

It can survive, but it'll be much more susceptible to disease and its lifespan likely won't be as long, if it's kept like that permanently. $50 is outrageous for a heater, I just bought a 100 watt for $14. What size is your tank? Have you tried looking on Amazon?

A good heater shouldn't break in a few months. What kind of heater do you have currently?


----------



## Gandalf15 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes he will be fine, he just won't thrive. My old 6 gallon was unheated, Gandalf didn't thrive but he was doing fine.


----------



## Gandalf15 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh and tip, put it near a heater. As Eleth said, his immune system won't be as strong. Gandalf was fine because he was next to a heater...


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Your Betta will do fine, just make sure you get one eventually. I had Dangerous heat free for a few months and he did fine, but after I got the heater I'll never go back. You can find great heaters for a good price at PetSmart or Pet Co.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Keeping a betta without a heater long-term will result in depressed immunity and will either directly or indirectly cause death. 60-65 is way too cold for a tropical fish I'm afraid.

A decent heater shouldn't break after a few months. I'd contact the company and they should send you another one for free or give you a refund. I'd say a more typical cost for a heater is $15-35, and it should last you many years.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Until you can get a new heater, I suggest that you wrap his tank in a towel to preserve heat. I hope he'll be okay.


----------

